# Surge Calculations



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

has anyone actually figure out how a surge ride is calculated?
Lets say:
.13 per minute
1.20 per mile
1.25 base fare
time traveled = 17.0 minutes
dist. traveled = 11.34 miles
1.8 X SURGE
What would be the calculations?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> has anyone actually figure out how a surge ride is calculated?
> Lets say:
> .13 per minute == .23
> 1.20 per mile == 2.16
> ...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I know what .13 x 1.8 and so on!
That is not how uber calculates it. See attached.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong, but here's what I came up with:
Base fare: $2.50
Total miles: 11.34 * 2.16 (surge rate) = $24.49
Total time: 17 * 0.23 (surge rate) =$ 3.91
Total: $30.90 - (20% uber fee) = $24.72


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Total Payout$136.64- - - -FOR 9 trips/ I was "on the clock" for 10 plus- hours- (9PM-2AM/// both Fri & Sat
It was a under 15 $ an hour week-end*.
I *try to convince myself,that if I can bring in 15-20- bucks an hour, Ill continue this week-end gig. This is the 1st weekend I didnt do that... Its usually been 21$ to 25$-((( a 2 hundred $$ week-end))
- So this weekend was either just an aberration, or the beginning of a trend (that will spell The End)
*
Period Ending: February 2, 2015 4AM EST

Trip Earnings * *$146.64*
>
Fare
168.68
>
Surge
9.68
>
Toll
3.95
>
Rider Fee (payment)
9.00
>
Rider Fee (deduction)
(9.00)
>
Uber Fee
(35.67) * 
Miscellaneous Items * *($10.00)*
Device Subscription -XXXXXXXXX- for the week of 2015-01-31, weekly until canceled
(10.00)


----------

